# Right turn on red



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

I've always operated under the assumption that you have to come to a complete stop at a red light before making a right turn on red, and yet, people constantly lay on the horn behind me when I do (at one intersection in particular). Am I missing something? I've lived in MA for ten years now. Friends have told me that you only have to yield, but all I can find in the Mass laws says you can make a right on red if you are stopped.

Sorry if this has been covered, I didn't find anything on it when I searched.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

In my opinion the only thing to do in that situation is to slap it in reverse and hit the gas.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats stupid ..just stop twice at the next one and youll be fine..


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Funny this was brought up I was stopped at a red light with a no turn on red sign Friday and the A$$hole behind me was laying on the horn. When I got to the next intersection the guy passed me shouting profanities out his window as he passed.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Yes you are supposed to come to a complete stop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

CJIS said:


> Funny this was brought up I was stopped at a red light with a no turn on red sign Friday and the A$$hole behind me was laying on the horn. When I got to the next intersection the guy passed me shouting profanities out his window as he passed.


Something similar happened to me a few years ago.....I wonder if the jerkoff started screaming again when he got the Unnecessary Noise & Unsafe Passing citation in the mail later that week?


----------



## aneva28 (Jun 22, 2008)

yes come to a full stop if there is no turn on red sign then only go if it is safe. screw the person behind you.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

how about a left turn on red?


----------



## aneva28 (Jun 22, 2008)

no you can't turn left on red only right hand turns. If you get caught turning left on a red light it is a Chap 89 $9 a 150 ticket. Try to obey all traffic laws. Stay safe and Take care


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Only onto a one way street! What do I win?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

a throat punch!!!!!!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

screamineagle said:


> how about a left turn on red?


Only if you're turning from a one way street onto another one way street


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Oh, and 89/9 is $100 for 1st offense. I think he was kidding by the way.


a throat punch!!!!!! . . . OUCH!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

:rock: lol


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

a cite for a right on red violation is c89s8 for $35. This also covers taking a left on red where it is prohibited.

You can only take the left on red when it is from a one way street to another one way street unless there is a sign saying not to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

dave7336 said:


> a cite for a right on red violation is c89s8 for $35. This also covers taking a left on red where it is prohibited.
> 
> You can only take the left on red when it is from a one way street to another one way street unless there is a sign saying not to.


I am pretty sure that what the OP stated (actually coming to a full stop vs. rolling through the right on red) would be exactly what Portable said. If a sign prohibited right on red, and they came to a full stop, then proceeded to turn, it would be the 35$ gig.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

That is because 90% of the people on the roads today are IMPATIENT and in a rush to go NOWHERE!

As someone else said...."the light is still red"


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't believe this is being asked... you and your friends went to driver's ed, right?


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> I can't believe this is being asked... you and your friends went to driver's ed, right?


I don't know about the people who have told me that a yield was o.k., but yes, I have gone to drivers ed, 22 years ago, in New Jersey.

The curriculum wasn't real heavy on the Mass laws.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

dingbat said:


> I don't know about the people who have told me that a yield was o.k., but yes, I have gone to drivers ed, 22 years ago, in New Jersey.
> 
> The curriculum wasn't real heavy on the Mass laws.


You mean the laws of the rest of the country... I'm pretty sure the rules of the road are universal, no matter where you go in this country or does NJ have different rules of the road? Is that why people from New Jersey suck at driving?


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Is that why people from New Jersey suck at driving?


We are certainly inferior when it comes to laying on the horn or turning left in front of oncoming traffic when the light turns green.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> You mean the laws of the rest of the country... I'm pretty sure the rules of the road are universal, no matter where you go in this country or does NJ have different rules of the road? Is that why people from New Jersey suck at driving?


Everything is different in Jersey,and the rules of the road do differ from state to state.


----------

